

Has this man unlocked the secret to Internet anonymity? - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3049569/has-this-man-unlocked-the-secret-to-internet-anonymity

======
tired_man
Keeping your picture off the net isn't hard. I've been online longer than I
want to say, except to mention I started out on a 200 pound standalone tele-
typewriter terminal and had to ask an operator for a special data line to
connect to the university mainframe with an AJ acoustic coupler (75 baud).

